# Why Doctors Who Graduate In India Move To Abroad?



## maculahealthcare

The recent news reveals most of the Indian doctors move to abroad. Is it because there are opportunities to grow as well as earn more?


----------



## khan000000000

you just answered your own question


----------



## thegamerboy09

Question with answer ? 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maculahealthcare

Actually I want to know which one takes the highest priority. Money or opportunities.. Thanks for your comments though....


----------



## thegamerboy09

Both


----------



## maculahealthcare

Opportunities make you to thrive and the reward you get is money. So, both!


----------



## hanfpflanzensamen

You have mentioned great information, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

I think the opportunities is the first factor that makes them to go to abroad and apart from them money is also making means in enhancing the career of the doctors.


----------



## swati.deshmukh

The reason behind this is because in abroad the requirement of doctors is quite high as well as the scope for growth is also high,Plus the currency rate which in today's date exceeds Rupees than that is why most of them go abroad.


----------

